# WWIV



## DATsBBQ (Jul 28, 2006)

In my conversations with the "progressives" in my county it is apparent that they favor negotiations and appeasement with respect to the Islamo-facists.  [-o<  

I disagree. 

I've crossed paths with rabid dogs, psycho boyfriends and a couple of badgers in my day.  I say, blow thier arses away.  :horse: 

What say you?


----------



## Finney (Jul 28, 2006)

No War




Nuke em




no war



nuke em = no war


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

This thread has every possibility of leading to profane language and may even venture into bad things being said about a group of people. I can definitley see politics entering the discussion if it goes further. So, for future posters to this thread why don't we all continue this in the Blue Room, or it can stay here if we all play by the rules.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh my, it's Friday night, I've been drinking and I've been baited into a political discussion.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Oh my, it's Friday night, I've been drinking and I've been baited into a political discussion.
> 
> Griff


 :pop:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Where's the blue room? What's a blue room? Is there a secret knock? Perhaps we should  just keep it clean.  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Where's the blue room? What's a blue room? Is there a secret knock? Perhaps we should  just keep it clean.  :grin:


 I will respect my moderators words and not say what I feel 8-[ 
To the Blue Room we go :!:


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2006)

OK Dats, you started this. I told you I've been drinkin'.  Looks to me like our government is scrapping our civil liberties and the only available excuse is the war on terrorism.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> OK Dats, you started this. I told you I've been drinkin'.  Looks to me like our government is scrapping our civil liberties and the only available excuse is the war on terrorism.
> 
> Griff


Well i'll be damned   I thought I was the only one who thought that  

 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

This thread is going to get UGLY. 
DATs : email Greg and ask him to admit you to the Blue Room.
What is in the Blue Room is to STAY THERE!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

I can't wait for this discussion. :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:  :pop:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

I've asked for access.

Know that the follow Islamo-fasicts want to see you and your family dead:

Abu Sayyaf 
Moro National Liberation Front. 
Aden-Abyan Islamic Army (Yemen) 
Al-Gama'a al-Islamiyya (Late 1970s-present; Islamists; Egypt) 
Armed Islamic Group (1992-present; Islamists; Algeria) 
Al-Aqsa Martyrs' Brigades 
Ansar al-Islam (December 2001-present; Islamists; Iraq) 
Al-Qaeda (1988-present; Islamists; Afghanistan, Pakistan, and worldwide) 
Alneda 
Asbat al-Ansar 
Egyptian Islamic Jihad  
Hamas 
Hezbollah  
Hizbul Mujahideen - Pakistan and Kashmir 
Islamic Front for the Liberation of Bahrain - Defunct 
Islamic Movement of Central Asia - Central Asia 
Islamic Movement of Uzbekistan - Uzbekistan 
Jaish-e-Mohammed - Pakistan 
Jaish Ansar al-Sunna - Iraq 
Islamiyah - Southeast Asia 
(Jihad Rite) - Australia (linked with Al Qaeda. Founded in 2001) 
Lashkar-e-Jhangvi - Pakistan 
Lashkar-e-Toiba - Pakistan 
Lord's Resistance Army Christian/Pagan/Muslim terrorist group 
Moroccan Islamic Combatant Group - Morocco and Spain 
Moro Islamic Liberation Front - (Islamic separatists; the Philippines) 
Muslim Brotherhood - international 
Palestinian Islamic Jihad - Israel, West Bank, Gaza Strip 
Sipah-e-Sahaba Pakistan - Pakistan 
Takfir wal-Hijra - Egypt/Sudan/Algeria 
Kurdish-Hizbullah - Turkey 
Hofstad Network - Netherlands 

And you thought you can sleep easy tonight


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

I sleep easy (when I sleep) DATs, you have to lighten up! All the world hates us. So if were on a rant here, how about the government wanting to take my guns away? Stupid ass anti gun people! If you want one, have one, if not, keep walking in the dark.I sleep a whole lot better with my weapons in the house. Someone who breaks into my house with a weapon will be shot. I really don't have a problem with that, I'm sure the local law will though. It's my own home land security. When will America wake up and take care of there own? Oh, I have a illegal alien coming over today to do some work I'm just too lazy to do and it's a very dirty job. BUT the government says it okay. Give me a break!
See? I just made it ugly.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Here in Colorful Colorado we have the 'Make My Day Law", simply said that if someone breaks into your house you have right to blow them away, as long as you say you were "afeared for my life" and corpse is found inside the house.

But the day will come when a sucide bomber takes out the local Costco, who you gonna call then?

The police react to crimes, they seldom prevent them. The Clintonestas would have us treat these barbarians as criminals and prosecute in them in a court of law.

I say, Kill 'em before they kill us. Pretty simple. I'll lighten up once the beans pass.  8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

I spoke how I feel, I'm done out of respect for the board.  :badpoke:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 29, 2006)

There is an extra "W in the title and you skipped WWWIII! Unfortunately, I am beginning to understand , That it may be necessary to wipe Islam off the face of the earth and take the same attitude about them that they have about us. The "nice" Muslims, claim Islam has been "hijacked" by the radicals, but I am beginning to see that it is indeed the other way around. They claim to want to eliminate the Jews and Israel. We are next. Do we have the stomach for it? I doubt it. This is a difficult position for me as a Christian, but if we keep "settling" with one group, another pops up. The moderate Muslims, never seem to really "condem" anything the extremists do, because they are afraid too. They Koran is difficult to understand and most third world Muslims cannot even read. They rely on Imams to interpret. I have been told there is one Imam for every 50,000 Muslims. Last week, I heard a "christianized" ex Muslim Holy Man/ Terrorist read from it. The passage "Convert them, or kill them, so that there will be no God other than Allah" sticks in my head. There are also many Old Testament passages that talk of killing them. Can't we all just get along? I don't think so..........


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 29, 2006)

There is no good long term solution to this problem that has been going on for thousands of years.  I think we need to worry about our own, take this country back, and defend our borders.  Forget everyone else.   Why we have a few Senators that continue to support Israel is beyond me and our whole foreign policy seems to settle around pretty much the same thing. As far as the Islamics go, I guess I just don't understand what I don't understand.  You believe what you want to believe and I'll do the same.  Until I go into your house and rob you, hurt you or your family, leave me alone and I'll do the same.  Protectionist???  You bet ya!!!  American???  Hell yeah!!!! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I sleep easy (when I sleep) DATs, you have to lighten up! All the world hates us. So if were on a rant here, how about the government wanting to take my guns away? Stupid ass anti gun people! If you want one, have one, if not, keep walking in the dark.I sleep a whole lot better with my weapons in the house. Someone who breaks into my house with a weapon will be shot. I really don't have a problem with that, I'm sure the local law will though. It's my own home land security. When will America wake up and take care of there own? Oh, I have a illegal alien coming over today to do some work I'm just too lazy to do and it's a very dirty job. BUT the government says it okay. Give me a break!
> See? I just made it ugly.


Ah, the "illegals" can of worms has been opened.
I know first hand what "illegals" can an continue to do Michigan's economy. I have lost and continue to lose 1000's of $ to under bid jobs being done by a crew of 13 people & a hot plate. Some builders won't even talk to you unless you have a crew that size, and can get the job done in 2 days not caring what it looks like. And on top of that work for peanuts. Unfourtunatly this "dirty job" I still consider my bread & butter.
I used to see immigration pull up on a job site and leave with a van load.
There nowhere to be seen now. I say ship them all out!


I gree with you Chris, if anyone comes into my home and threatens my family, they will be shot dead! If they happen to be outside trying to get in and I have drag them inside, consider it done!


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Believe me........... you're not.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Woodman, good catch on the extra W.

WWIII was the cold-war, which I can say we won.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Gentlemen while discussing this topic and illegals one thing to keep in mind is that the mightiest empires were not overtake by force but do to economics for example, the Roman Empire, The British Empire, Communist Russia hell even  Spain, Portugal, and FRANCE were world powers at some point….They weren’t conquered by invaders but by a changing economic system……..
and I agree with our rights being taken away...


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gentlemen while discussing this topic and illegals one thing to keep in mind is that the mightiest empires were not overtake by force but do to economics for example, the Roman Empire, The British Empire, Communist Russia hell even  Spain, Portugal, and FRANCE were world powers at some point….They weren’t conquered by invaders but by a changing economic system……..
> and I agree with our rights being taken away...


I just might like you. 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Can somebody name me one right of their's that has been taken away recently. Everyone says that catch-all, rhetorical phrase, but no one ever backs it up and lists what rights they have lost or that the government has taken away. I'll keep waiting.....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Wittdog, et al:
Please illuminate: What "Right" has been taken away from you? 

If you are referring to privacy, please point out where in the Bill of Rights the word "privacy" appears.

Respectfully,
Dave


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

The right to smoke in a bar.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...The right to smoke in a bar.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...Absolute power corrupts absolutely.....the White House tries to squash the story about the secret monitoring of various things that the New York Times was reporting onâ€¦.Look at the â€œWar coverageâ€


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> *The right to smoke in a bar*.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...


Okay... I don't like you any more. #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



Chris, what right was taken away??  You were still able to purchase your gun, you just had to wait for it.


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!


"Have Gun, Will Travel" reads the card of the Pig.....  LOL


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn’t’ like me to begin with… :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey.. If I'm mad and want to kill somebody.... I don't want to have to wait 3 days to do it.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Hey.. If I'm mad and want to kill somebody.... I don't want to have to wait 3 days to do it.


Or you can take the 3 days the gov makes you wait and come up with a better plan to kill more people in an efficient manner….Hell being an engineer you would probably need someone else to carry out your plan…. :razz: (Now you really don’t like me)


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Your right to extend your arm ends at my nose. Smoking in a bar isn't a "right", that one goes no where.

And I'm a smoker.
Dave


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm actually an excellent archer.  Won many comps years ago.  Used to go bird hunting with a bow and did quite well.  Always figured that is how I would do it.  Harder to trace if you build your own arrows and buy your arrow components from different internet vendors.  :!: 

If an arrow comes close to getting you... you'll know it wasn't me. 8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

That's where you and I disagree first if I was able to do something and then the government comes along and passes legislation that says what I used to be able to do is now against the lawâ€¦..Then it was a â€œrightâ€


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1dwhyb52]Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



Chris, what right was taken away??  You were still able to purchase your gun, you just had to wait for it.[/quote:1dwhyb52]
I can't buy a AK-47 Or a M-16 Or any auto wepon. It's okay for the government to have them, just not me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'm actually an excellent archer.  Won many comps years ago.  Used to go bird hunting with a bow and did quite well.  Always figured that is how I would do it.  Harder to trace if you build your own arrows and buy your arrow components from different internet vendors.  :!:
> 
> *If an arrow comes close to getting you... you'll know it wasn't me.* 8-[


 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

That extra layer of fat I carry might just come in handy... :!:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Back on topic. If the Islamofacists take over, the only rights you will have will be to worship Allah, kill infidels and sell your children into slavery. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":19i0autn][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":19i0autn]Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



Chris, what right was taken away??  You were still able to purchase your gun, you just had to wait for it.[/quote:19i0autn]
I can't buy a AK-47 Or a M-16 Or any auto wepon. It's okay for the government to have them, just not me. [/quote:19i0autn]
Well, I'm a "Pro Gun" advocate but I believe the government made the right decission in making possession of fully automatic weapons illegal.  They're made for one purpose and one purpose only.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Back on topic. If the Islamofacists take over, the only rights you will have will be to worship Allah, kill infidels and sell your children into slavery. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Furthermore you forgot to mention that we will no longer be able to eat PORK :!: They will pull that bacon out of my cold dead fingers...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

One thing we as a people need to watch is for a group….practices of Islam, born again Christians, Catholics or what ever…. using our system to change things………


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2r9clh17][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2r9clh17]Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



Chris, what right was taken away??  You were still able to purchase your gun, you just had to wait for it.[/quote:2r9clh17]
I can't buy a AK-47 Or a M-16 Or any auto wepon. It's okay for the government to have them, just not me. [/quote:2r9clh17]

Why do you need a fully automatic gun??  I own many guns and agree every household should have one.  But I don't believe anyone other than Soldiers going to war or law enforcement need them.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Back on topic. If the Islamofacists take over, the only rights you will have will be to worship Allah, kill infidels and sell your children into slavery. Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


So, if you hate Islamofacists, Are you a bigot? I'm not, I hate every one. :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

I just can't stand people how can't think for themselves and take what there religon, gov, media or whatever as the be all end all......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> That's where you and I disagree first if I was able to do something and then the government comes along and passes legislation that says what I used to be able to do is now against the lawâ€¦..Then it was a â€œrightâ€


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":12dry8c3][quote="Larry Wolfe":12dry8c3][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":12dry8c3]Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



Chris, what right was taken away??  You were still able to purchase your gun, you just had to wait for it.[/quote:12dry8c3]
I can't buy a AK-47 Or a M-16 Or any auto wepon. It's okay for the government to have them, just not me. [/quote:12dry8c3]

Why do you need a fully automatic gun??  I own many guns and agree every household should have one.  But I don't believe anyone other than Soldiers going to war or law enforcement need them.[/quote:12dry8c3]
All the drug dealers have one, why can't I have one. :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> > That's where you and I disagree first if I was able to do something and then the government comes along and passes legislation that says what I used to be able to do is now against the lawâ€¦..Then it was a â€œrightâ€


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> But all that booze getting sucked down is doing wonders for your body.....



If you're drinking and the person next to you is not, it doesn't effect their health.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> All the drug dealers have one, why can't I have one. :!:



They have drugs too, but THEY'RE ILLEGAL!!!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until someone gets into a car..........or that guy next to you pukes....or decides to act like an a$$hole cuz he can't handle his beer.........and then things get violent


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> they are having a chicken wing comp at the next cookoff , any ideas for chicken wings ? OOPs sorry wrong topic


The goverment has decided that chicken skin is bad for you so you will no longer be able to cook chicken with the skin on. :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Cool, I just knew this was going to get ugly. :grin:  Bet this thread gets locked before the day is over. WATE, that's taking away my fredom of speach!  :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Cool, I just knew this was going to get ugly. :grin:  Bet this thread gets locked before the day is over. WATE, that's taking away my fredom of speach!  :grin:


Like I said absoulute power corrupts absolutley....


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your point was your right to smoke in a bar was taken away.  And I addressed that and now your debating about the uncontrollable event of a drunk driver or someone puking on you.  Sure someone that's drank too much and gets into a car is a danger to society.  But smoking in a bar/restaraunt and drunk driving are two different scenarios.  The Government is trying to control what people do in public that affect their health (ie. ban smoking in public places).  The Government can't make the decision for some idiot that gets behind the wheel plastered, whether he got into that condition in a bar or at home.  Yes both can and do affect the publics health and lives, but are two different issues.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> bige1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Cool, I just knew this was going to get ugly. :grin:  Bet this thread gets locked before the day is over. WATE, that's taking away my fredom of speach!  :grin:



As long as no threats, vulgarity or racial slurs are thrown I don't think this thread will get locked.  We've had a good debate so far, lets keep it going!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your point was your right to smoke in a bar was taken away.  And I addressed that and now your debating about the uncontrollable event of a drunk driver or someone puking on you.  Sure someone that's drank too much and gets into a car is a danger to society.  But smoking in a bar/restaraunt and drunk driving are two different scenarios.  The Government is trying to control what people do in public that affect their health (ie. ban smoking in public places).  The Government can't make the decision for some idiot that gets behind the wheel plastered, whether he got into that condition in a bar or at home.  Yes both can and do affect the publics health and lives, but are two different issues.[/quote:zotit633]
That's were you're wrong Larry...the goverment can and has taken steps to prevent that uncontrolable event...it was call Prohibition and it sucked.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 29, 2006)

You know, my only beef is the fact that they are chopping heads off and killing anyone non islamic very brutally but when we treat a gitmo detainee "poorly" they have to burn flags and say death to the U.S. Those people need to just be removed from the earth.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
			
		

> You know, my only beef is the fact that they are chopping heads off and killing anyone non islamic very brutally but when we treat a gitmo detainee "poorly" they have to burn flags and say death to the U.S. Those people need to just be removed from the earth.


I agree  =D> .


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> That's were you're wrong Larry...the goverment can and has taken steps to prevent that uncontrolable event...it was call Prohibition and it sucked.



Yeah and the "Boy's" still made liquor and they still drove after drinking...............  Banning smoking in a bar is an enforcable law that helps protect the public's health.  You can *try* to prevent drinking and driving, but the govenment can't, even if prohibition was still in effect.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, if Homer Simpson was smart enough to fill bowling balls with home made bathtub brew and find a way to get it to Moe's, you know other people were sneakin the liquor and gettin it past the law.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Man's Best Friend BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you know what they say, the *Third* time's the charm!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Gentlemen:
The is a distinct difference between a Constitutional Right and a Privilege. You don't have "right" to drive a car on a public roadway, you have a privilege - its call a drivers license and the government can take it away.

As a young buck about age 13, I drove grain trucks, tractors, pickups and the like in the fields but not on the road because the Gov wouldn't grant that privilege to a 13 yr old.

You have several rights that are enumerated in the Constitution. Tell me one that has been taken away in it's entirety by GWB and I'll send you a country ham.

Now back to WW4. Perhaps we would be in this mess if old King Richard had chopped the heads off of a couple more thousand of the Islamo-facists of the day.

You can't appease these devils. You can't reason with them. They are a cancer on western civilization. Perhaps a little radiation therapy is in order.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree DAT and the only ones trying to take away your rights are the minority party, the party of Kennedy, Clinton, Gore, Feinstein, Shumer, Kerry, Boxer, Pelosi, Al Franken, and Michael Moore.

GWB is a gun toting, BBQing, God fearing, cussing American! :grin:

Just the thought of losing this war and the right to Q pork (yes it is a right (life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness) ought to convert even the most liberal BBQ'er on this site!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

I agree that the Qing of Pork is protected under the pursuit of happiness clause, but I'd also support an amendment to the constitution that said the Government shall pass no law restricting the Qing of Pork.

Qed Pork should be staple at GITMO, along with hush puppies and tater salad. After a couple of months of that diet, the "detainees" might renounce thier Islamo-facists beliefs and want to open a Tony Romas in Iran.

As for supporting Israel, they're doing our work for us. I say let 'em bomb the hell of the terrorists. If the Islamo-facists were to lay down thier guns there would be peace in the Middle east (until they started fighting with each other). If Israel lays down her guns, there will be no Israel to hammer the terrorists for us.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

It becomes a privilege when the gov...tells us we can do it....To much deep thoughts for one day...I'm going to some some cigs, drink some beers and eat some pork...Until the gov takes it away from me


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It becomes a privilege when the gov...tells us we can do it....To much deep thoughts for one day...I'm going to some some cigs, drink some beers and eat some pork...Until the gov takes it away from me


Out of your'e cold dead hand's huh Dog :!:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> It becomes a privilege when the gov...tells us we can do it....To much deep thoughts for one day...*I'm going to some some cigs*, drink some beers and eat some pork...Until the gov takes it away from me


 :-k  8-[


----------



## wittdog (Jul 29, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The goverment in now OK it's spelling and grammer nazis I can't stand :razz:  :grin:


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Here in Colorful Colorado we have the 'Make My Day Law", simply said that if someone breaks into your house you have right to blow them away, as long as you say you were "afeared for my life" and corpse is found inside the house.



Here in Alaska we're allowed to respond to deadly force with deadly force at home, or anywhere else. You've always been able to shoot someone in your house but used to have to back down elsewhere. We fixed that. Oh yeah, we're also allowed to concealed carry without requiring a permit.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Here in Colorful Colorado we have the 'Make My Day Law", simply said that if someone breaks into your house you have right to blow them away, as long as you say you were "afeared for my life" and corpse is found inside the house.



Here in Alaska we're allowed to respond to deadly force with deadly force at home, or anywhere else. You've always been able to shoot someone in your house but used to have to back down elsewhere. We fixed that. Oh yeah, we're also allowed to concealed carry without requiring a permit.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, things gotta change!  In Florida, you're packin' in 3 days..Here in NY, takes a fricken' year to get the permit!!  #-o   And back in the 80's, I walked out of the store with my loaded handgun only bein' in there about 30 minutes. No background, no nothin'.. (In Orlando)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the housing in Alaska, that sounds like a nice place to live!!!  I can guarantee that the crime rate is alot different there than it is like say D.C.!!!  If some Thug knows he's gonna get shot if he tries to car jack or rob someone, then he's gonna think twice!!! =D>  =D>


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 29, 2006)

As they say in Texas, "An armed society is a polite society."


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Question:
Why do the Islamo-facists renounce the West yet they most of them are wearing eye glasses?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife wants to sell our house and move..........I have just decided Alaska is the place to house hunt =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> The right to smoke in a bar.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...The right to smoke in a bar.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...Absolute power corrupts absolutely.....the White House tries to squash the story about the secret monitoring of various things that the New York Times was reporting onâ€¦.Look at the â€œWar coverageâ€


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



So we should be selling shotguns to 16 year olds now...that's a fine idea. You mean not one of the other trap shooters had an extra shotgun lying around you could borrow until the 3 days was up?


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":eau392yi][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":eau392yi]Here is a example, I used to shoot trap on a league, my shotgun broke, I went to the gun store to buy a new one while it was in the shop and had to wait 3 days to pick it up. (Brady law) Also I bought my first gun when I was 16 no adult needed no paper work, just a sale. NOT ANY MORE!



Chris, what right was taken away??  You were still able to purchase your gun, you just had to wait for it.[/quote:eau392yi]
I can't buy a AK-47 Or a M-16 Or any auto wepon. It's okay for the government to have them, just not me. [/quote:eau392yi]

Somehow that makes me sleep better. :razz:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> One thing we as a people need to watch is for a group….practices of Islam, born again Christians, Catholics or what ever…. using our system to change things………



Oh like the ACLU, Planned Parenthood, GreenPeace, National Organization for Women, NAACP, (just to mention a few) it's amazing when the left tells others to watch out for groups the only one's they mention are religious groups. I'll take their changes over what the latter's changes would be in a heartbeat.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 29, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Larry, have to disagree with you on this one. Show me the hundreds and hundreds of people who have died from second hand smoke from sitting in bars or sitting anywhere for that matter. Better yet don't show me, name just one, don't know any...OK, see if you can get me just one. THERE AREN"T ANY. The State controls the Liquor License of those bars and they caved to the anti-smoking crowd and decided, instead of telling non-smokers to find non-smoking bars, they made all bars non-smoking and said comply or lose your license. If you think that law is so enforceable, as I understand it, it is a Public Health Violation and the Health Department must be notified. I don't think the police even get involved...I may be wrong.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

What Bruce said is on target.
Lock & load, time to take control.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, the Constitution clearly does protect "the right to smoke one's head off" in the 42nd amendment! :!: But the "Statute of Liberty" clearly repealed it in inviting all those "yearning to breathe free" into the darn country!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 30, 2006)

Aa little food for thought...

Have you ever thought -- Is Muslim-American really an oxymoron?  Can a devout Muslim be an American patriot and a loyal citizen? 

This question was asked of an American contractor who worked in Saudi Arabia for 20 years. The following is his forwarded reply: 


"Theologically, no. Because his allegiance is to Allah, the moon god of Arabia. 

Religiously, no. Because no other religion is accepted by his Allah except Islam (Quran, 2:256) 

Scripturally, no. Because his allegiance is to the five pillars of Islam and the Quran (Koran). 

Geographically, no. Because his allegiance is to Mecca, to which he turns in prayer five times a day. 

Socially, no. Because his allegiance to Islam forbids him to make friends with Christians or Jews. 

Politically, no. Because he must submit to the mullah (spiritual leaders), who teach annihilation of Israel and destruction of America, the great Satan. 

Domestically, no. Because he is instructed to marry four women and beat and scourge his wife when she disobeys him (Quran 4:34). 

Intellectually, no. Because he cannot accept the American Constitution since it is based on Biblical principles and he believes the Bible to be corrupt. 

Philosophically, no. Because Islam, Muhammad, and the Quran do not allow freedom of religion and expression. Democracy and Islam cannot co - exist.  Every Muslim government is either dictatorial or 
Autocratic. 

Spiritually, no. Because when we declare "one nation under God," the Christian's God is loving and kind, while Allah is NEVER referred to as heavenly father, nor is he ever called love in the Quran's 99 excellent names." 

Therefore after much study and deliberation.... perhaps we should be very suspicious of ALL MUSLIMS in this country. They obviously cannot be both "good" Muslims and good Americans. Call it what you wish.....it's still the truth. 

The religious war is bigger and more complex than the average American currently know, or understand. 

on the lighter side  

Everyone seems to be wondering why Muslim terrorists are so quick to commit suicide. 
Let's see now. . . . 
No Jesus
No Christmas
No television
No baseball
No football
No hockey
No golf
No Wal-Mart
No Home Depot
No pork BBQ
No Bacon
No hot dogs
No burgers
No chocolate chip cookies
No lobster
No shellfish, or even frozen fish sticks
No gumbo
No jambalaya

Rags for clothes and towels for hats.

Constant wailing from the guy next-door because he's sick and there are no doctors.

Constant wailing from the guy in the tower.

More than one wife.

You can't shave.

Your wives can't shave.

You can't shower to wash off the smell of donkey cooked over burning camel dung.

The women have to wear baggy dresses and veils at all times.

Your bride is picked by someone else. 

She smells just like your donkey. 

But your donkey has a better disposition. 

Then they tell you that when you die it all gets better!

I mean, really, is there a mystery here? 8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

Good stuff! BTW Why the F do I have to push 1 for English?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2006)

Muslims can't have fish sticks???? :-k


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> > The right to smoke in a bar.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...The right to smoke in a bar.....They are trying to take away the right to bear arms....The freedom of speech, the right to have a free press corps...Absolute power corrupts absolutely.....*the White House tries to squash the story about the secret monitoring of various things that the New York Times was reporting onâ€¦.Look at the â€œWar coverageâ€*


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

Seems strange how people who smoke meat worry about cig smoke ruining the air.  

the end is near. The end.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

When W took office the country was entering a recession (2 quarters back to back of negative growth), then 911 happened. Go figure why the surplus is gone.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

And since Bush's tax cuts, federal tax revenues are at an all time high despite the fact that the Democrats consistently politicize the negative impacts tax cuts will have on the economy. 

Dem's just don't get it, especially when it has to do with national security and economic prinicpals.  And BTW, Clinton inherited the best economy of all time thanks to Reagonomics.  It took him eight years to unravel but he managed to do it.  And you can thank him for selling our military secrets to the Chinease, not responding to terrorist attacks during his watch, refusing to accept custody of Osama Bin Laden when he was offered up to him on a silver platter, and of being the only elected president in U.S. history to be impeached.  Quite a legacy indeed!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> And since Bush's tax cuts, federal tax revenues are at an all time high and the debt is shrinking despite the billions spent on the war.
> 
> Dem's just don't get it, especially when it has to do with national security and economic prinicpals.  And BTW, Clinton inherited the best economy of all time thanks to Reagonomics.  It took him eight years to unravel but he managed to do it.  And you can thank him for selling our military secrets to the Chinease, not responding to terrorist attacks during his watch, refusing to accept custody of Osama Bin Laden when he was offered up to him on a silver platter, and of being the only elected president in U.S. history to be impeached.  Quite a legacy indeed!


Hear hear !!   =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> And since Bush's tax cuts, federal tax revenues are at an all time high despite the fact that the Democrats consistently politicize the negative impacts tax cuts will have on the economy.
> 
> Dem's just don't get it, especially when it has to do with national security and economic prinicpals.  And BTW, Clinton inherited the best economy of all time thanks to Reagonomics.  It took him eight years to unravel but he managed to do it.  And you can thank him for selling our military secrets to the Chinease, not responding to terrorist attacks during his watch, refusing to accept custody of Osama Bin Laden when he was offered up to him on a silver platter, and of being the only elected president in U.S. history to be impeached.  Quite a legacy indeed!


Regonomics?!?! The trickle down effect!!!Give tax breaks to the rich and piss on the poor......and which president was funding Bin Laden in the war against the Soviets........and lets not talk about how Ronnie killed the unions....the rich get richer and the poor just get *@%&.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

In order to get a tax break you have to pay tax.  The poor don't pay tax.  And as far as pissing on the poor, no President has spent more on entitlement payments for the poor than GWB!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

The only union that Reagen killed was PATCO and I applaud him for that! =D>


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

50% of the people who make up the tax base do not pay any Federal Income tax, which means the other 50% are pulling the whole load. Infact, many of those who don't pay Federal Income taxes actually get money from the Goverment (EIC), medicaid, foodstamps, WIC, and so forth.

Lower tax rates actually improved tax revenue. It's proven over and over again. 

At the margin, a lower tax rate results in the "Rich" having more $$$. What do they do with the extra $$$. They hire more folks, upgrade or buy more durable goods (trucks, machines, computers) whichs grows the economy. That is why tax revenues increase when the tax rates decrease.

The Dems are all about income redistribution. Take from the "Rich" and dole it out to the poor, which I find moraly repugnent.

So after a recession and 911, fighting WW4, the estimated deficiet has actually be cut in half over that last 6 months. Why, the Bush tax rate cuts.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

America as a society is heading towards the working poor…..The middle class carries the burden not the rich….and the middle class is shrinking….


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

When Reagen took office, from Jimmy Carter, the country was in it's worst eceonomic condition since The Great Depression.  Why?  Well first of all Carter disproved a long time theory long held by economists, that high unemployment and inflation could not happen at the same time.  I doubt if too many people remember when the prime rate was 21% and the top income tax bracket was 90% and that's before state and local taxes.  No incentive to earn extra income or invest.  Once Regan slashed the tax rates, the economy took off, the Dow broke 1000 and the biggest economic boom in history occured. Why because the private sector can spend money much more efficiently than the government.  Prosperity and lower tax rates ultimately bring more tax revenues to the government.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> America as a society is heading towards the working poor…..The middle class carries the burden not the rich….and the middle class is shrinking….



Yes the middle class is shrinking because more people are moving into the upper class.  

Who makes up the poor?  Generally those that have no marketable skills, dropped out of school, came from generations of single parents or no parent homes.  Why do first generation immigrants that come into this country with nothing make it and certain classes of Americans don't.  It's called work ethic !  It's a capalistic society and it works.  Fortunately if you are unfortunate to be poor in this country, you still have a much higher standard of living than most in other countries.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 30, 2006)

so how come Muslims can't have fish sticks?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 30, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> so how come Muslims can't have fish sticks?



Maybe because they are fried in pig fat? :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 30, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Yes the middle class is shrinking because more people are moving into the upper class.* :ack: 
I hope you don't believe that....


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

The middle class does not carry the burden.    What nonsense.
According the IRS, the in 2003 (last year that figures are available):

Total income taxes collected = $747,939,000,000 

The Top 1% of tax payers (making $295,495/yr & up) paid 34.27% of all taxes collected.
The Top 5% of tax payers (those making $130,080/yr & up) paid 54.36% of all taxes collected.
The Top 25% of tax payers (those making %57.343/yr & up) paid 64.86% of all Taxes collected.
The top 50% of tax payers (those making $29,019/yr & up) paid 96.54% of all taxes collected.
The bottom 50% of tax payers (those making less the $29.019/yr) paid a whopping 3.46% of all taxes paid.

Source: http://www.taxfoundation.org/taxdata/show/250.html 

Does not include payroll taxes (FICA)
Add state taxes, payroll taxes, property taxes and sales taxes, well I think the "Rich" are getting soaked enough.


----------



## Finney (Jul 30, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> The middle class does not carry the burden.    What nonsense.
> According the IRS, the in 2003 (last year that figures are available):
> 
> The Top 1% of tax payers (making $295,495/yr & up) *paid 34.27% of all taxes collected.*
> ...



DAT's... not to argue, but... You can only have 100%.  Something isn't right with your info.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jul 30, 2006)

My mistake. the 2.95 figure is the effective tax rate. I'll correct the post.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 30, 2006)

Just a mild point ....  the>>>> yearning to be free<<<<  thingy, came from a poem, by  EmmaaLazarus, that is placed at the base of the Statue of Liberty,  A poem in not a legal document...If that were the case, we could follow Janice Joplin's poems, and chase  " white rabbits"  , leagally

Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,

With conquering limbs astride from land to land;

Here at our sea-washed, sunset gates shall stand

A mighty woman with a torch, whose flame

Is the imprisoned lightning, and her name

Mother of Exiles. From her beacon-hand

Glows world-wide welcome; her mild eyes command

The air-bridged harbor that twin cities frame.

"Keep ancient lands, your storied pomp!" cries she

With silent lips. "Give me your tired, your poor,

Your huddled masses yearning to breathe free,

The wretched refuse of your teeming shore.

Send these, the homeless, tempest-tost to me,

I lift my lamp beside the golden door!"


----------



## DaleP (Jul 30, 2006)

#-o


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Bobberqer said:
			
		

> Just a mild point ....  the>>>> yearning to be free<<<<  thingy, came from a poem, by  EmmaaLazarus, that is placed at the base of the Statue of Liberty,  A poem in not a legal document...If that were the case, we could follow Janice Joplin's poems, and chase  " white rabbits"  , leagally
> 
> Not like the brazen giant of Greek fame,
> 
> ...



Come on now Bob, don't you know me well enough to recognize my high brow attempt at levity for what it was? Hmmm? Get it? _Statute_ of Liberty? Hmmmm?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jul 31, 2006)

Jersey BBQ said:
			
		

> Somebody PLEASE send DatsBBQ some pictures of BBQ Pits for his web page. Apparently he has NOTHING TO DO.... GEEZ that dude needs to find something to do other than watch Fox News and get so ticked off... HOW ABOUT FIRING UP YOUR BBQ ?


 Agreed  =D>


----------



## wittdog (Jul 31, 2006)

Let this thread die........If it was the TexasBBQ site we would all be banned by now...Greg please for the love of god, allah, budda, and everyother diety...Lock this #@%$%$*^(&(&)))&^&%$#%@&$^(&))^%$#&$()thead out.


----------

